# Good options for winter training?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

With all the snow ND has seen thus far, i havent been able to get to my optimal spots to train, my question is what are some of the things you guys are doing to keep your dogs going? I have a 2 1/2 yr old male lab who is bascially fully trained who needs most of his work on casting. With all this snow in bismarck it is making my traditional training spots worthless!! any suggestions??? :beer: 
Thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Heres a link from another site that has some good ideas. If you go there do a search on "winter training" and more threads will pop up.

It's pretty tough will all this snow to anything but OB.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... r+training


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Take a break and wait until the weather makes training fun, people over train their dogs nowadays if you ask me.

And a dog thats been trained will pick up new training without any problems when you resume. Dogs need a break to, go icefishing with him


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Take a few trips south where there is less snow, thats what I do. Sometimes fields get blown free of snow but from the sounds of it you guys will have snow till May!


----------

